# Шейный остеохондроз. Сильная пульсирующая боль в левом ухе, тупая боль во всей левой части головы



## siriususinsk (30 Май 2017)

1) Рита, 56 лет, Республика Коми, г.Усинск
2) Жалобы на настоящий момент: Сильная головная боль с левой стороны. Шум в ухе слева, боль в ухе и за ухом пульсирующая. Левый висок ноет, затылок слева ноет, боль тупая. Болит шея. Боли отдают в левую руку, боль тупая, практически постоянная.  Быстрая утомляемость, слабость.
3) История заболевания.
В ноябре 2016 г. встала ночью в туалет, дошла до двери, резко сильно закружилась голова, упала. Самостоятельно встать не смогла. Муж кое-как довел до кровати, ноги не держали. Скорая приехала, проверила на инсульт, инсульта не было. Терапевт и невролог направили в больницу. В больнице мест не было, положили в конце декабря 2016 г. Пока лежала, воспалился зуб, удалили. Заключение прикладываю.
       
Головокружения не прошли, легче не стало, но из больницы выписали. Потом лечила гайморит до середины января, как осложнение после удаления зуба. В январе появились молнии и искры в левом глазу. В феврале поехала в другой город, сделала МРТ, УЗДГС и обратилась к платному неврологу. Результаты прикладываю.
     
Невролог сказал, что не так лечили, поэтому легче не стало. Назначил другое лечение, сказал, головокружения и шум в ухе пройдут. После его лечения головокружения действительно прошли, но шум в ухе и боль с левой стороны головы не проходят.
Обращалась к разным ЛОРам. Один целый месяц не видел, что есть отит, лечил только гайморит. Сделал прокол, не полегчало, потом сказал, что по его части все хорошо, отправил к неврологу. Другой ЛОР увидел отит, пролечили. Но симптомы не уходят. ЛОРы говорят, что по их части сейчас все хорошо, нужно лечить неврологию.
Невролог в гос.больнице назначает одно и то же: магнезия, мексидол, комбилипен, ничего не помогает. 
Была у окулиста, зрение с левой стороны упало, вижу только две верхние строчки, глаз часто слезится, офтальмоферон помогает убрать слезоточивость.
Анализы в апреле 2017 г.
  
Сходила к неврологу в частную клинику, вот ее заключение
  
После блокады стало хуже, 5-ый день лежу, сильная слабость, ноги ватные. Схожу поесть и все – силы заканчиваются, снова ложусь. Пока лежу, более-менее, боль немного отпускает, когда лежа поворачиваю голову немного влево. Но нужно найти положение. Когда встаю, начинает болеть. Сейчас очень сильно беспокоит пульсирующая боль в левом ухе и за ухом, терпеть невозможно, Кетарол несколько таблеток, Глицин и пустырник слегка притупляют боль. Жить так уже сил нет...
Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать или хотя бы облегчить боль в ухе?
Правильно ли вообще меня лечат? Почему ничего из этого не помогает?
Не знаю уже куда идти, к какому специалисту обратиться. Платный невролог отправляет к отоневрологу, но он от нас в 2-х сутках езды поездом, а потом автобусом, я боюсь не выдержу такой дороги, т.к. сильная слабость.


----------



## La murr (31 Май 2017)

@siriususinsk, Рита, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## siriususinsk (31 Май 2017)

Прикладываю также снимки МРТ от 06.02.2017. Очень надеюсь на помощь специалистов. Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Май 2017)

Без осмотра отоневрологом не обойтись. Да и грамотный невролог не помешает.


----------



## AIR (31 Май 2017)

siriususinsk написал(а):


> Жалобы на настоящий момент: Сильная головная боль с левой стороны. Шум в ухе слева, боль в ухе и за ухом пульсирующая. Левый висок ноет, затылок слева ноет, боль тупая. Болит шея. Боли отдают в левую руку, боль тупая, практически постоянная. Быстрая утомляемость, слабость.


Боли подобного толка бывают при проблемах мышечно-тонического характера на шейном уровне....  Большее значение имеет кранио-вертебральный переход... Слева обязательно смотреть в месте прикрепления к черепу трапециевидной мышцы, грудино-ключично-сосцевидной мышцы... Мышцы в уголке под ухом,  в районе нижне-челюстного сустава, височную мышцу....
Конечно,  не надо забывать и про мышцы нижне-шейного уровня..
Ну, это так, минимум. ...


----------



## siriususinsk (1 Июн 2017)

Спасибо за ответы!
Дополню изменениями за последние 2 дня. Вчера, когда делали магнезию, мне стало плохо, понадобилась нашатырка, после укола была сильная слабость. Сегодня, когда делали магнезию, вообще потеряла сознание, кое-как привели в чувство, вызвали врача, магнезию отменили, но больше ничего не назначили. Подскажите пожалуйста, почему у меня такая реакция на эти уколы?
Легче мне до сих пор не стало, ноги ватные, хожу с большим трудом, голова слева все также сильно болит и в левом ухе боль пульсирует. Когда лежу на спине на гречичной подушке боль немного стихает, но начинает болеть поясница. А как только сяду или встану, так сразу сильная боль возвращается...


----------



## Галина Каримова (1 Июн 2017)

siriususinsk Уважаемый доктор, добрый день! Посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27076/
Подскажите пожалуйста, как убрать или хотя бы облегчить боль в ухе?

Здравствуйте, Рита

Извините, но в Вашем случае я не возьму на себя ответственность рекомендовать то или иное лечение по интернету. Проблема не простая, явно запущенная, и требует квалифицированного контроля назначенной терапии

С уважением, Галина


----------



## siriususinsk (1 Июн 2017)

@Галина Каримова, может быть хотя бы подскажете в каком направлении двигаться? Меня за 7 месяцев этого кошмара смотрели 4 невролога, терапевт, 2 ЛОРа, окулист, а толку нет... Я в отчаянии...


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

siriususinsk написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, может быть хотя бы подскажете в каком направлении двигаться?


Вам не нравится мое "направление"? Или Вы просто направления коллекционируете?


----------



## siriususinsk (1 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Вам не нравится мое "направление"? Или Вы просто направления коллекционируете?


Мне хочется, чтобы эта сильная боль хоть немного отпустила. Я была у 4 неврологов, они мне назначали лечение, я делала то, что они говорили, у меня нет медицинского образования, я не понимаю нужно мне то, что они назначают, или вообще оно мне вредит... В итоге теперь Вы говорите: "проблема не простая, явно запущенная"... Но я ведь не сидела дома, я ходила к врачам, даже ездила поездом в другой город, сутки туда, сутки обратно. Я не хочу ничего коллекционировать, я хочу вернуться к нормальной жизни... Устала уже от больниц, врачей, уколов, таблеток...
В ближайшие 2 недели я очень постараюсь попасть в Уфу в Республиканскую клинику, мне просто хочется, чтобы то, что мне там назначат, действительно мне помогло. Поэтому я и спрашиваю какое направление в лечении должно быть, чтобы снова не принимать все эти уколы и таблетки впустую... Ведь, "квалифицированный" контроль терапии, назначенной в нашем городе нашими неврологами, приводит пока только к плачевным результатам...
Впрочем, спасибо Вам за то, что уделили время моей проблеме.


----------



## Весёлый (1 Июн 2017)

@siriususinsk, Рита, понимаю Вас. Боль выматывает. Сам живу с постоянной болью уже 3 года.
Постарайтесь успокоиться, не нервничать. Поверьте, в таких ситуациях ЦНС работает в аварийном режиме и "накручивание" себе мыслей: "Мне ничего не помогает, меня не правильно лечат" проблему не решит.
Настройтесь на борьбу с недугом, не нагружайте нервную систему мыслями о безысходности. Я понимаю, с постоянной болью это сложно сделать, но возможно.
У Вас обязательно все получится! Вы справитесь!
А с врачами на форуме советую пообщаться. Просто иногда требуется время, чтобы разобраться в ситуации.
Выздоравливайте!


----------



## siriususinsk (1 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Вам не нравится мое "направление"? Или Вы просто направления коллекционируете?


То, что Вы писали ранее про проблемы мышечно-тонического характера, я уже себе переписала. В нашем городе врачи, к сожалению, этого не знают, делать никто не умеет, лечат только по шаблону, всех под одну гребенку. В Уфе специалистов больше, хочу попасть и к неврологу, и к отоневрологу, и к мануальному терапевту. Ваши рекомендации мне дали надежду, что ещё можно что-то исправить. У меня за ухом как раз есть точка (в интернете прочитала, что это триггерная точка), в которой при нажатии боль особенно сильно чувствуется. Я говорила это нашим неврологам, но они меня как будто не слышат, даже не уделяют этому особого внимания.
Поэтому, когда я всё-таки смогу попасть в Уфу, мне хочется быть подготовленной к общению со специалистами той больницы...



Alexlog187 написал(а):


> @siriususinsk, Рита, понимаю Вас. Боль выматывает. Сам живу с постоянной болью уже 3 года.
> Постарайтесь успокоиться, не нервничать. ...


Спасибо Вам за сочувствие! Если бы это было просто "накручивание"... А тут-то ведь горький опыт - лечение назначают, я все выполняю, что назначено, но облегчения не наступает. Как болело, так и болит...


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

siriususinsk написал(а):


> Впрочем, спасибо Вам за то, что уделили время моей проблеме.


Впрочем, пожалуйста. 


siriususinsk написал(а):


> Мне хочется, чтобы эта сильная боль хоть немного отпустила. Я была у 4 неврологов, они мне назначали лечение, я делала то, что они говорили, у меня нет медицинского образования, я не понимаю нужно мне то, что они назначают, или вообще оно мне вредит... В итоге теперь Вы говорите: "проблема не простая, явно запущенная"... Но я ведь не сидела дома, я ходила к врачам, даже ездила поездом в другой город, сутки туда, сутки обратно. Я не хочу ничего коллекционировать, я хочу вернуться к нормальной жизни... Устала уже от больниц, врачей, уколов, таблеток...


Ваша проблема находится на стыке нескольких специальностей и поэтому для обычных специалистов трудна в диагностике и лечении.. В их практике подобные случаи встречаются редко и у них нет достаточных навыков в работе с ними.. Вы делали то, что Вам рекомендовали неврологи, но не делали того, что я рекомендовал... Вы наверное совершенно не обратили внимания на мою специальность и на то, где я в данный момент работаю.. 


siriususinsk написал(а):


> В ближайшие 2 недели я очень постараюсь попасть в Уфу в Республиканскую клинику, мне просто хочется, чтобы то, что мне там назначат, действительно мне помогло.


И я надеюсь, что поможет, хоть очень и очень сомневаюсь в этом... Надеюсь также, что отпишите по результату..



siriususinsk написал(а):


> . В Уфе специалистов больше, хочу попасть и к неврологу, и к отоневрологу, и к мануальному терапевту.


Это ближе всего к мануальной терапии... Но у мануального терапевта должен быть опыт работы с такими проявлениями.. Должно быть умение диагностировать и лечить мышечно-тонические нарушения на верхне-шейном уровне, мышцах черепа (челюстном суставе, около ушной области, височные мышцах).. Это типа небольшой минимум... Работа именно мягкотканевыми методиками, а ни в коем случае не стандартыми манипуляциями..


----------



## siriususinsk (1 Июн 2017)

@AIR, Вы сомневаетесь, потому что там мануальный терапевт может не владеть мягкотканевыми методиками?


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

siriususinsk написал(а):


> @AIR, Вы сомневаетесь, потому что там мануальный терапевт может не владеть мягкотканевыми методиками?


Очень...


----------



## Галина Каримова (2 Июн 2017)

siriususinsk написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, может быть хотя бы подскажете в каком направлении двигаться? Меня за 7 месяцев этого кошмара смотрели 4 невролога, терапевт, 2 ЛОРа, окулист, а толку нет... Я в отчаянии...


В направлении расширенной диагностики.

Назначение адекватного лечения невозможно без постановки правильного диагноза - а Ваш диагноз до сих пор не понятен...

Я бы в обязательном порядке назначила Вам УЗИ сосудов головного мозга в динамике, электроэнцефалографию и электромионейрографию шейного нервного сплетения, а также провела ряд функциональных проб на отсутствие патологии внутреннего уха (лабиринтита, синдрома Миньера и пр)


----------

